# Clawed my way back to 4.85



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My first few days of Rideshare were brutal- I received 4 one*s.
At the end of my first week I was at 4.72. brootal!
I've learned to keep my mouth shut.
Hoodrat?
Mouth shut.
Entitled milennials?
Zip it.
Don't want to talk?
Fine with me.
"Good morning!"
"Have a great day!"
This is not like a cab, these people are different.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My first few days of Rideshare were brutal- I received 4 one*s.
> At the end of my first week I was at 4.72. brootal!
> I've learned to keep my mouth shut.
> Hoodrat?
> ...


Yup.
4.72is not bad . . .

When you work 12 hour shifts
Expect your rating to suffer.

I was often notified about being in top 5% of Earners in New Orleans.

Never made over $1,000.00 gross

Got Many Ratings Warnings.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My first few days of Rideshare were brutal- I received 4 one*s.
> At the end of my first week I was at 4.72. brootal!
> I've learned to keep my mouth shut.
> Hoodrat?
> ...


Cabbies are more free to express themselves. Uber drivers have to be more diplomatic because self-entitled riders feel empowered by downrating drivers for any perceived fault. My favorite is "Passenger felt that the quality of the conversation could have been better." Screw them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Cabbies are more free to express themselves. Uber drivers have to be more diplomatic because self-entitled riders feel empowered by downrating drivers for any perceived fault. My favorite is "Passenger felt that the quality of the conversation could have been better." Screw them.


Happy People DO NOT OFTEN RATE.

ANGRY PEOPLE
ALWAYS RATE !

MY THING IS WORKING NIGHTS.

Cooler, less traffic, less drivers.

But
More drunks.
More rejected daters.
More attitude.
My specialty is Airport Runs.
Those are Happy People.
And i have that down to a science.
3 a.m. till 12:00 noon.
Best of airort runs.
Especially Sunday Mornings.
From the cruise ships and 5 star hotels.
20 minutes. $24.00

Its the cheap little $3.00 mini runs, especially colleges, which will slaughter your ratings.

New Orleans is a small city.
Contained in a " Crescent" of the River.
Most runs are 3 miles tops.

You must " Stage " to earn.
But since i used to do 20-30 hour shifts before time limits . . . i took anything to fill in the slow times.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I've learned to keep my mouth shut.
> Hoodrat?
> Mouth shut.
> Entitled milennials?
> ...


I thought we told you this, but maybe not! I switch from cab to ride-hail also, and those the same thing--people sitting right behind you don't have the balls to to talk to the driver. Like other drivers, I simply stopped caring about the rating, and then the rating shot up. But I guess it makes sense, because it's like someone who is trying hard to be your friend isn't as attractive as someone who doesn't care.

Other than name & address conformation, "good morning" and "have a great day" you just let them take the lead. If they want to talk, you just keep up with them.

You want to Not have a "can-do attitude"
... meaning the passengers who are difficult at the pickup, you want to terminate those trips. Basically, eventually, you will sense a one-star at the pickup before you even do the trip. The best way to tell him that you're canceling the trip seems to be "you would be happier with another driver".

Have you noticed that passengers won't even tell you that they want to add or change a destination? Even though they are sitting two feet from you, it's like the only way to communicate with the driver is through the damn app.

Obviously ratings don't really matter, but it's nice to have a 4.90 +- 0.05. It gives you a nice buffer, so that you don't have to worry about getting deactivated over a couple 1 Stars.

While we're covering the basics, if for whatever reason, a passenger gets pissy at you, call in to support and tattle. It's Petty, but if they're going to complain, if you already have a complaint against them, it can give you an Edge over them.

Welcome to taxi for snowflakes.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I was in the 4.6's and 4.7's when I first started. Then I started filtering who I allowed into my car. I don't drive the drunk shift anymore (no more late night hero badges) and I avoid the college areas as much as possible. I have my weekly goal (100-150) and I when I get it I'm out of there. 
My rating has been between 4.90 - 4.95 for a solid 12 months now. I talk to those who want to talk and I just chill with those who want to chill. My rides are much more chill now. I don't make as many navigation areas because I've learned my city and I learn from my past mistakes. *I'm able to ignore the GPS when it is being stupid (you guys should know what I'm talking about here)* I know more about the different parts of the city so when I do go out I can piggyback on some of the ideas and things my passengers have recommended. Hey look at that something that's actually good about the Uber experience.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I thought we told you this, but maybe not! I switch from cab to ride-hail also, and those the same thing--people sitting right behind you don't have the balls to to talk to the driver. Like other drivers, I simply stopped caring about the rating, and then the rating shot up. But I guess it makes sense, because it's like someone who is trying hard to be your friend isn't as attractive as someone who doesn't care.
> 
> Other than name & address conformation, "good morning" and "have a great day" you just let them take the lead. If they want to talk, you just keep up with them.
> 
> ...


Everything you said was dead-on. That's been my experience as well. Read the signs. Get out of bad situations before they start. Say hi, confirm identity, and let them take the lead with convo. I don't try hard for my rating and I don't put up with BS.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

WHOOHOOO I'm a gold member now.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

The rating system needs a overhaul in my opinion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The rating system is shit. I got dinged 3* for nothing early this morning. Didn't even talk, just high and bye.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The rating system is shit. I got dinged 3* for nothing early this morning. Didn't even talk, just high and bye.


Wear a festive hat. Put a stuffed animal character on the dash. Give them something to focus on besides you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Wear a festive hat. Put a stuffed animal character on the dash. Give them something to focus on besides you.


Getting a stuffed animal to cover my " Warning Lights".


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Getting a stuffed animal to cover my " Warning Lights".


I got this idea today. I looked over into a Lyft driver's car and he had two stuffed animals on his dash. I think they were angry birds.. Maybe one was a round trump doll. idk.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

OldBay said:


> Wear a festive hat. Put a stuffed animal character on the dash. Give them something to focus on besides you.


I guess we haven't met.
I'm twofiddymile. Drove a cab 22 years. I don't do cute.
I can be quiet. Very very quiet.



tohunt4me said:


> Getting a stuffed animal to cover my " Warning Lights".


Electrical tape.
Also, my sheetbox codes twice a day.
I have the Torque Bluetooth dongle permanently installed under the dash.
I can clear codes with the app while driving over the speed limit.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I guess we haven't met.
> I'm twofiddymile. Drove a cab 22 years. I don't do cute.
> I can be quiet. Very very quiet.


I think you need a stuffed crocodile to match your persona.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> I think you need a stuffed crocodile to match your persona.


And a Hook !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My first few days of Rideshare were brutal- I received 4 one*s.
> At the end of my first week I was at 4.72. brootal!
> I've learned to keep my mouth shut.
> Hoodrat?
> ...


Get yourself one of these for those pax


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Get yourself one of these for those pax
> 
> View attachment 352766


CONCEAL IT IN THE HOOK !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> CONCEAL IT IN THE HOOK !


An electric hook.
I like it.
I'm both the Croc
And Captain James Hook.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Happy People DO NOT OFTEN RATE.


I am guilty of this.

But now I rate after that one disaster of a thread I started where people were affronted even if I don't rate but tip.

But I sometimes still forget...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Did one airport pickup this morning.
Kid stumbled over to my car, tried to open the front door, wouldn't respond to "what's the account holders name?".
I 3*. I don't wait in the airport pen for non responsive drunks.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> The rating system needs a overhaul in my opinion.


It needs to be a PASS/FAIL system. At the end of each ride, a question pops up to the rider, "Would you ride with this driver again?"

It's a simple "yes" or "no" answer. If it's yes, then great. If it's no, then the pax must explain what issue(s) warranted the failure. If the pax is alleging criminal conduct by the driver, there needs to be proof (i.e. police report, 911 call, etc) to back up the claim. It would also be articulated to the passenger that answering "no" is an automatic permanent unmatch from that driver.

Too many "no" responses in a rolling 30-day period would get a driver flagged for review and possible deactivation. A similar system would be worked out for drivers rating passengers. No party can trash the other without a valid explanation, and without proof.

This star system is a joke. It invites in-kind retaliation and discourages honesty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am guilty of this.
> 
> But now I rate after that one disaster of a thread I started where people were affronted even if I don't rate but tip.
> 
> But I sometimes still forget...


Shame on You !


----------



## Jeffypants (Sep 14, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Cabbies are more free to express themselves. Uber drivers have to be more diplomatic because self-entitled riders feel empowered by downrating drivers for any perceived fault. My favorite is "Passenger felt that the quality of the conversation could have been better." Screw them.


I've had that one before. Lol. **** off you self righteous prick......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I hate the quality of conversation report. Really? so Uber is a liberal arts college which taught me to speak about Greek tragedy and pathos? Bulshit

I would put forth the notion that I'm one of the top 15 conversationalists on this board. There is no lack of quality in my conversation.


----------

